# Hospital light



## nategilby (Sep 24, 2010)

We just got back from rummaging through an old hospital that is being torn down. We got one of the large operating lights, anyone ever use these? Ours was on a dimmer switch when we yanked it off the ceiling.


----------



## Richie4540 (Jul 23, 2015)

look for a voltage and wattage rating plate on the light or you might have to open up the fitting to work out what is needed to run it, alot of those fittings run on extra low voltage (i.e. 12/24 volts) so you might just need a transformer to run it to convert from 110/240 volts down to whats required. 

a few pics would help.


----------

